# Hydraulikaggregat 45kW Sanftanlauf? Welche auslegung ???



## Dantical (23 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

habe folgendes Problem, habe eine Hyraulikpumpe mit 45kW, 79A bei 400V. Diese soll über einen Sanftanlauf angesteuert werden.
Was brauche ich da für einen Motorschutzschalter? Was für einen Sanftanlauf und wie müssen die Drähte Dimensioniert werden bzw auch
die Motorleitung???

Danke schonmal


----------



## c-teg74 (23 Oktober 2012)

Hi,
Motorschutzschalter passend zur Pumpe, Sanftanlauf 1,5 x Nennleistung, Kabel Passend zum Nennstrom (Längen, Umgebungsbedingen beachten etc.)
Damit bin ich bis jetzt immer gut gefahren. (z.B. Förderband 100m lang, schweranlauf, war für eine Kiesgrube...)
) 
Sanftanlauf immer größer auslegen als die Nennleistung, von Siemens hatte ich schon die Info doppelt so groß !!! Warum versteh ich auch nicht???!!! Eaton das gleiche....
Den ersten den ich eingebaut hatte, hatte  ich genau nach den Pumpenwerten ausgelegt. Der war nach einem halben Jahr k.o.:sad:

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Dantical (23 Oktober 2012)

Genau das Proplem hatte ich auch schon so ungefähr- war ein Mischer wür ein Betonwerk,- Schwerstanlauf, jedoch war davor eine SternDreieck Anlauf drin. Und mein Vorgänger hat dann alles für einen Sanftanlauf geplant ... Motoschutz unterdemensioniert genauso die Leitungen usw. der Horror.


----------



## MSB (23 Oktober 2012)

Also bei den Hydraulikpumpen die ich so kenne und bisher mit Sanftanläufen ausgestattet habe, habe ich den Sanftanlauf ziemlich genau auf die Nennleistung dimensioniert,
und die ersten Pumpen funktionieren auch schon ein paar Jährchen ohne Probleme.

Softstarter verwende ich im Regelfall die hier, bevorzugt DS3 (3-Phasig, relativ viele Optimierungsmöglichkeiten) , oder falls es auf den Preis ankommt den DS2 (2-Phasig, erweiterte Poti-Version)
http://esco-antriebstechnik.de/pdf/escostart_DS2_DS3_EN.pdf
bzw. vorher: http://esco-antriebstechnik.de/DE/elektrisch/sanftanlasserRVS-AX.htm
Bevorzugte Applikationen bisher:
Pumpen, Rührwerke, Ventilatore, Gebläse in praktisch allen möglichen Bauarten bis ca. 45kW.

Bei den Geräten muss ich mir bei normalen Applikationen auch keine Gedanken bezüglich Motorschutz machen, da der integriert ist.
Generell baue ich nur eine Sicherung ein, meistens die nächstgroße Norm-Type über den Sanftanläufer-Nennstrom.
Überdimensionierung ist im allgemeine bei den Geräten nur notwendig bei häufigen Starts (Softstarter ohnehin nicht ideal) oder Schweranläufen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Nordischerjung (23 Oktober 2012)

Moin,

zum Leitungsquerschnitt empfehle ich dir mal die VDE 0298-4 Tabelle 3,9,17,18,21,22,26
und VDE 0113-1


----------



## magus111 (30 Oktober 2012)

Guten Abend 

Einen Sanftanleufer legt man dann höher aus wenn man mehrere Starts machen möchte da diese sonst Thermisch überlasten.
und bei größeren Leistungen muss man eventuell noch ein Baypass Schütz setzen wenn dieser hochgefahren ist.
bei den Sicherungen muss mann immer bedenken das wir bis zu 200 % Motornennstrom für x sec. haben .Das gilt auch für die Leitungen.

M.F.G.
Magus111


----------



## Holz (13 November 2012)

Hi Gemeinde,

wir setzten nach Rücksprache mit Siemens seit ca. 4 Monaten für 55 kW Motore die Softstarter von Siemens ein (3RW44  mit 37 kW- 3 phasig) in Wurzel 3 Schaltung ein.
Vorteil von Siemens: 
- interner Bypass, der erkennt, wenn der Motor hochgelaufen ist, und dann selbständig zuschaltet;
Mittelschwerer Anlauf, Anlaufstrom mit Blindstromkompensation zwischen 230 - 280 A (je nach Kompensation).


Starthäufigkeit - normalerweise max. 1 mal in der Stunde, jedoch bei IBN dann doch etwas öfters.  
 Leider liegen noch keine Langzeiterfahrungen vor, jedoch sind mitlerweile über 15 Aggregate draußen, ohne Probleme; Leitungsquerschnitt (<10m 16mm²)

Ich habe früher SA von Schneider eingesetzt, die haben jedoch einen Leistungsfaktor von über 1,5 geplant (Schneider Technik);
Diese haben allerdings keinen Bypass;

 Hab mich auch wegen SA mit ABB auseinandergesetzt, habe ich aber dann ebenfalls wie Schneider wegen der Technik nicht genommen. 

Wenn Langzeiterfahrungen (>1 Jahr) vorliegen, und weiterhin Interesse besteht, werde ich mich nochmal melden.


Beste Grüße

Holz


----------



## -crank- (28 November 2012)

Hallo habe auch nochmal eine Frage zum Sanftanlauf. Habe hier einen Sanfanlauf von Siemens 3rw3045-1ab04 37KW, 75A kann ich diesen ohne Probleme an einem 11KW, 21,5A Motor betreiben ? Der Motor sollte langsam anfahren und wird wahrscheinlich häufig gestartet und gestoppt. 
danke


----------



## Sockenralf (28 November 2012)

Hallo,

was verstehst du unter "langsam anfahren"?
Welche Last hängt denn dran?

MfG


----------



## Dantical (28 November 2012)

Servus, wg. den ständigen starten und stoppen würd ich in dem SIRUS Handbuch anschauen, da is normal ne Tabelle drin wo man entnehmen kann wie oft ein Sanftstarter dass kann. Von den Motordaten her würd ich sagen ja geht! Wg. langsamen Anfahren kannst du eine Rampe einstellen. Was treibst du den an mit dem Motor? 

MFG


----------



## -crank- (28 November 2012)

Hallo ja diese Tabelle hab ich irgendwo schonmal gesehen aber das gilt ja nur für den Sanftstart, wenn er mit einem entsprechenden Motor ausgerüstet ist der die 75A auch zieht oder ? Ich hatte gehofft bei meinem kleinerem Motor sollten mehrere Starts weniger Probleme machen, da ja genug A´s als Reserve vorhanden. Mit Rampe meinst du die Anlaufzeit? also maximal 20s ? Ich hab insgesamt 3 Verstellmöglichkeiten und weiss nicht so genau wie ich die für meinen Motor einstellen soll ?! Der 11kw Motor wird zum starten eines Gasmotor verwendet. Sobald der Motor auf Drehzahl gebracht wurde treibt der Gasmotor den E-Motor als Generator an.


----------



## Holz (28 November 2012)

Hallo -crank-

wir starten ebenfalls einen Gasmotor, V8, 5,7l Hubraum mit dem "Generator"
Nennstrom als Motor: 97 A;
Nennleistung: 55kW

Startspannung 40%
Strombegrenzung 400% (nur wegen Sicherheit Kaltstart)
Hochlaufzeit 10 sec.

Gemessener Anlaufstrom: in 4 sec. relativ linear ansteigend bis auf ca. 260 A (der Start wird unterstüzt von einem Anlasser - bis 130 1/min, dann beginnt Sanftanlaf, Anlasser schaltet ab)
nach ca. 4 sec. schalten die Baypass Schütze drauf, und der SA ist von der Startpahse entlastet.

Häufige Starts bei IBN sind nicht ausgeschlossen.

Ich denke bei Deiner Dimmension der SA (3 fache Leistung möglich) wirst Du mit häufgen Starts (Pause zwischne Neustart > 2 min, gute Umbebungskühlung) keine Probleme bekommen.

Viel Erfolg
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Holz


----------



## -crank- (28 November 2012)

@Holz
das klingt doch schonmal super :grin: 
Ist ein starten deines Motors auch komplett ohne Anlasser möglich ? das hatte ich eigendlich vor ?! Also direkt im SA den Motor starten ohne den Anlasser orgeln zu lassen so spare ich mir den kompletten 12V Strang am Motor.

nur wie stelle ich den SA nun ein ? er hat 3 Möglichkeiten zur Einstellung t, U, I
t-> 20sec
U->min (maximales Minimum)
I-> ?????
lg


----------



## Holz (28 November 2012)

Hallo -crank-

ein Starten vom Stand ist möglich, nur bei der angegebenen Kombi dann doch etwas heftig von unten raus - und für unsere Kombi (SA ohne Reseve) vieleicht dann doch etwas mutig;

ein 11 kW Motor mit einem Nennstrom bei Nennlast von ca. 22 A kannst Du von einem gut 3 fachem Anlaufstrom ausgehen (der 3RW30xxx hat nur auf 2 Phasen einen SA, die 3. ist direkt), dann wären das ca. 60 A; wenn Du ins Netz einspeisen willst, darfst Du nach TAB nur einen Anlaufstrom von max. 60 A haben - bist also im dunkelgelben Bereich;
Anlaufzeit verlängert sich um schätzungsweise 2 sec; somit wirst Du gefühlt auf eine Anlaufzeit von 6 sec. kommen;

Einstellung:
t: 10 sec. (evtl. 15 sec.)
U: 40 %
I: 400 % (Achtung, die 3RW3044 haben kein I, sonder t für Auslauf!!! Auslauf sollte bei Generator frei sein - 0 sec.)

Wenn Du Dir nicht sicher bist, kannst mir gerne ein Bild schicken.

LG
Holz


----------



## -crank- (29 November 2012)

Hmm also was mir nun noch Kopfschmerzen macht sind die 60A wenn ich den Motor ohne SA und ohne Belastung ans Netz aufschalte als Motor mit Freilauf dann müssten doch wenn er 60 A zieht die 35 schraubsicherungen Neo?! irgendwas kommen oder ? Das tun sie aber nicht. Sicherungen halten ich hab nun mal ein paar Fotos gemacht um das Setup nochmal zu beschreiben.
1. Der Motor 
2. der Motorschutzschalter
3. der SA
@holz du hast recht auf dem Foto habe ich nun auch gesehen das die 3. Einstellung nicht I sondern t für den Auslauf ist dann muss t-> Auslauf natürlich auf 0
nur U


----------



## -crank- (29 November 2012)

passt denn bei meinem Setup der Motorschutzschalter noch ? den würde ich auf 23A einstellen?!
Anschlussreihenfolge wäre dann 1. Motorschutzschalter. 2. SA. 3. Motor
lg


----------



## Holz (29 November 2012)

Keine Panik, eine 35 A Neo hält das leicht aus, ist ja nur kurze Zeit. 
Siehe dazu die Grafik: 

http://www.elektro-wissen.de/Elektroinstallation/LS-Typ-C.html

Bei mir kommt aber der Verdacht immer näher, dass Du nicht der elektrische Crak bist. Vieleicht holst Du Dir für die Grundlagen eine Fachkraft dazu. 

Strom kann man sehen und spüren - beides ist aus gesundheitlicher und technischer Sicht zu vermeiden.


----------



## -crank- (29 November 2012)

Ja du hast recht bin wirklich nicht so der elektro Crak im Starkstrombereich, aber wenn ich meinen Elektriker sehe der mir das alles anschliessen soll scheinbar auch nicht. Denn genau die Frage zur Dimensionierung des SA hatte ich ihm zuerst gestellt und er konnte mir keine Antwort darauf geben. Er ist ein älteres Semester und wollte das mit Stern-Dreieck machen. Da frage ich mich manchmal echt warum er sich Elektriker nennen darf.... Soll jetzt keine Pauschalisierung sein aber nicht immer ist der Fachmann auch der Experte.
Momentan ist es eher so das ich mir die Grundlagen des Fachwissens besorge und ihm sage wie er es anschliessen soll.....
verkehrte Welt.


----------

